# Friends in Cabo roig



## chelsea22 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi

I am a 60 year old woman and have recently moved to the cabo roig area of spain and looking to meet people in the area.

Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## MrsCarter (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello - Hope you are enjoying your move to Spain, might be worth looking up the U3A. The nearest one to you in Cabo Roig would be the Torrevieja group. I know quite a few people that have joined a U3A group as there are different groups throughout the Costa Blanca and other regions and its a great way to meet new friends and also enjoy the different groups within the U3A. Search on Google for Torrevieja U3A as you will see the full list of different intrest groups. Good Luck


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

you will have plenty to do this weekend as St. Patrick's Day parades, entertainment etc. always a good atmosphere. I endorse the U3A in Torrevieja, I have never been as I don't have time but I do know people who say it is a wonderful way of making friends. Also if you are receiving your state pension don't forget to enrol for the cheap pensionista holidays. A good place to start for lots of things is Playa Flamenca civic centre where they do free Spanish lessons, organize coach trips, do lots of activities. Just call in and have a coffee in the cafeteria and look at the notice boards there. It is behind Supercor which is on the N332.


----------

